# Mark II Available



## 0mattellis0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would like to replace my Marlin 22 rifle w/a Mark II pistol. I've searched 'galleryofguns' that points to local dealers. But it looks like they only have new ones listed there. I can go to each store in the area, but that would take awhile. Does anyone know of a site similar to galleryofguns, but for used? Thx.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

It would be very easy to call your local dealers and simply ask if they have any used ones.

-Jeff-


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you have a particular reason that a Mark III would not work for you? I have a Mark II, but I would have no problems with the Mark III. Being Rugers, they are well-made and funtional pistols.


----------



## 0mattellis0 (Nov 2, 2008)

That's true. I've located 3 local dealers that sell used.


----------



## 0mattellis0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Aren't the Mark III's the new models? That was my reason for the Mark II. I would prefer to buy used as the price is much lower. For this gun, price is the most important factor.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

The main difference between the Mark IIIs and the earlier versions is that you need to insert the magazine during reassembly whenever you need the hammer to be lowered. In the Mark Is and IIs you could do this with your finger. Its just an extra couple of steps.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The MK III is really affordable. Most the good used MK II's I see are not much if any cheaper. They run around 200-240 around here. Also...Have you looked into a Browning Buckmark? AS 22 pistols go it is also a pretty good one. I have a mark III and a Buckmark. I find the Browning trigger to be a little better but both shoot really well. Just putting that out there.:smt083


----------



## 0mattellis0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thx for all the input. I found one thru gunbroker.com locally. Sold the Marlin thru gunbroker.com as well. A small hassle initially, but it would be easy to do the second time because everything is known.


----------

